# Φάτε μάτια ψάρια και κοιλιά περίδρομο



## nickel (Apr 27, 2013)

*Φάτε μάτια ψάρια και κοιλιά περίδρομο*
Η παρακάτω ιστορία δεν ξέρω αν αληθεύει, αλλά δεν έχει σημασία αυτό.

Την λίμνη των Ιωαννίνων ανέκαθεν τη δούλευαν οι ψαράδες της περιοχής για τα νόστιμα ψάρια της (σήμερα τα πιο πολλά χρήματα τούς τα δίνουν οι βάτραχοι της λίμνης, γιατί τους εξάγουν στο εξωτερικό).
Στην εποχή όμως που κυβερνούσε τα Γιάννενα ο Αλή Πασάς, είχε μπει φόρος ένα γρόσι στην κάθε οκά τα ψάρια και τα χέλια που θα ψαρευόντουσαν μέσα στη λίμνη. Εκείνος που δε θα πλήρωνε, θα έχανε τα ψάρια του, που του τα έπαιρναν οι φοροεισπράκτορες του Αλή Πασά.
Φτωχοί καθώς ήταν όλοι τους, προσπαθούσαν με κάθε τρόπο να μην πληρώσουν το φόρο, αλλά οι άνθρωποι του Αλή τους παρακολουθούσαν και τους έπαιρναν ό,τι είχαν όλη τη νύχτα τραβήξει.
Ένας γερο-θυμόσοφος ψαράς, βλέποντας το βιος του να καταστρέφεται και αντικρίζοντας τα ψάρια τους που τα φόρτωναν οι στρατιώτες του Αλή Πασά, είπε: «Φάτε μάτια ψάρια και κοιλιά περίδρομο», για να μείνει από τότε και να λέγεται σήμερα όταν θέλουμε να καταδείξουμε είτε την ακόρεστη πείνα είτε τον ανεκπλήρωτο πόθο, το απλησίαστο.
— Από το βιβλίο του Τάκη Νατσούλη _Λέξεις και φράσεις παροιμιώδεις_

ΛΚΝ:
ειρωνικά για κπ. που μόνο να βλέπει μπορεί ό,τι πάρα πολύ επιθυμεί
ΛΝΕΓ:
για κάτι που επιθυμεί κανείς πάρα πολύ, αλλά το απολαμβάνει μόνο με τα μάτια, δεν μπορεί να το αποκτήσει

Για αγγλικά προτείνω:
*look but do not touch *(και σε ουσιαστικό, π.χ. a look-but-do-not-touch *policy**)
you can look but you can't touch*
*feast your eyes (but keep your hands off / to yourself)
it is strictly a feast for the eyes
dream on, dream on*
και παρόμοια

Η έκφραση είναι όπως στον τίτλο και όχι «Φάτε μάτια ψάρια και η κοιλιά περίδρομο». Δηλαδή τα _μάτια_ και η _κοιλιά_ είναι προσφωνήσεις και οι προσεκτικές γραφίδες έβαζαν κάποτε και τα κόμματα: *φάτε, μάτια, ψάρια και, κοιλιά, περίδρομο*. Είδα κάπου και «φάτε, μάτια μ’, ψάρια και, κοιλιά μ’, περίδρομο».

Υποθέτω ότι εδώ ο _περίδρομος_ δεν είναι το καταπέτασμα (κατεβάζω τον περίδρομο, περιδρομιάζω) αλλά η κακή σημασία (ο στομαχόπονος, ο κολικός του στομάχου, π.χ. περίδρομος να σε κόψει).


----------



## nickel (Apr 27, 2013)

Θα μπορούσε να θεωρηθεί σωστή η εκδοχή «Φάτε μάτια ψάρια και η κοιλιά περίδρομο» (καλύτερα: «Φάτε, μάτια, ψάρια, και η κοιλιά, περίδρομο») αν υποθέταμε ότι κάτι λείπει ανάμεσα στην _κοιλιά_ και τον _περίδρομο_: Εσείς, μάτια μου, ας φάτε ψάρια, και την κοιλιά ας την κόψει περίδρομος.


----------



## Earion (Apr 28, 2013)

Ατεκμηρίωτη, όπως τόσες άλλες, αυτή η ερμηνεία του Νατσούλη. Και απορριπτέα για έναν άλλο σπουδαίο λόγο, το ότι γράφει τον Αλή Πασά με γιώτα. Μα πού το βρήκε;


----------



## nickel (Apr 28, 2013)

Εκεί δεν φταίει ο Νατσούλης. Όπως βλέπω το έχει σωστά, με «η». Αλλά τεμπέλιασα και απλώς κοπιπάστωσα από διαδικτυακή πηγή.  
Πάω να το διορθώσω.


----------



## OldBullLee (Apr 30, 2013)

Αλή ή Αλί πασάς; Εφόσον το όνομα Αλί, προέρχεται από τον ανηψιό, γαμπρό και κατά τους Σιίτες διάδοχο, του προφήτη Μωάμεθ, Αλί ιμπν Αμπί Ταλίμπ, μήπως θα έπρεπε να γράφουμε Αλί Πασάς αντί για Αλή Πασάς. Εκτός αν το Αλή είναι άλλο όνομα, από το Αλί.


----------



## Earion (Apr 30, 2013)

Όχι, δεν είναι άλλο όνομα, το ίδιο είναι, και γράφεται *Αλή*. Ειδικά δε ο Αλή Πασάς (ο Τεπελενλής, γιατί Αλήδες υπάρχουν πλήθος) γράφεται με πολλές ποικιλίες, από τις οποίες προσωπικά μου αρέσει το _Αλήπασας_, ή _Αλήπασιας_, που άλλωστε έδωσε και τον τίτλο _Αληπασιάδα _ (βλ. εδώ ή εδώ).


----------

